# Restaurant Heat Lamp



## midwestFCO (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello,

Really just looking for options/opinions here:

Restaurant wants to install two food heating lamps (such as these) within their existing bar constructed of wood.  It would go between two of the shelves and they have said they will install stainless steel all around the lamps to shield the heat.  I am not certain the stainless steel will adequately provide the protection because it is still attached to the bar made of wood.  I know 305.1 requires a clearance between ignition sources and combustible materials, so I may just use that and tell them it is not going to work within the bar.

Anyone have any other thoughts?

Ohio Fire Code 2011, which primarily uses IFC 2009.  Building is a mixed-use 1-story (with basements), Type III fully suppressed building.

Thanks!


----------



## fireguy (Jan 16, 2013)

Do the cut-sheets list clearances to combustables?  (My laptop would not open these.)


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 16, 2013)

Just the typical CYA warning about it producing heat and that it should be kept away from combustibles.  It states they recommend installing it above a non-combustible surface and away from walls.

Also, they have not decided the exact one they are installing.  They said it will be hard wired and sent this one to give me a "visual".

Thanks.


----------



## north star (Jan 16, 2013)

*~ ~ ~ ~*



MidwestFCO,

In the Manual from your link, ...they state "to keep this appliance away

from combustible materials", however, they DO have hooks included

for use with chains to suspend this appliance.

I guess that you could cite your referenced IFC code section, and

require the restaurant to comply with whichever heating appliance they

choose to install......They install it and then call you for an inspection.

It would be up to them to comply with "not in contact" with any

combustible surface or materials.

*~ ~ ~ ~*


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 16, 2013)

I believe you may be over thinking this one. They will have to maintain enough clearance between the bottom of the light and the shelve to place the food under. I usually see 18 inches clear under food warming heat lamps.

You could place a thermometer on the counter and see what the temps are under working conditions and then use 305.1 if needed


----------



## cda (Jan 16, 2013)

Also think about

Is this for a buffet or kitchen pass through to serve the food??

At some point there will be food below it absorbing some of the heat

And also duration of the heat, at some point hopefully they turn them off

Are you worried about the surface below or next to the lights???


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 16, 2013)

Think about it this way. the ignition point of the wood is a serchable number.

cant the lamp generate the temperature mecessary to ignite the wood?

I am currently replacing the fan of a 2 lamp infared bath heater thaqt is attached to wood ceiling joists.

granted I dont leave it on as long as a restaurant heat lamp would be on but they do reach max temp within the time thay are in use.

MFG listing and clearances should be in the product approval.


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 17, 2013)

I too thought I was overthinking it, that is why I came seeking some more opinions.  My biggest concern is the area under the heat lamps because (to answer cda) it is a staging area for food for bar patrons, so I do not think there is going to be food here a lot.  I could ask them to turn it off when not in use, but the place is open 1100-midnight M-Sat, so I doubt they would comply to well.  Perhaps they could install it on a timer (now I am really over thinking).

The total height of the shelving is approximately 28", a quick measure using my clipboard.  If the lights hang down 13" or so, it is a little over a foot from the surface below.  It is open on 3 sides.  I should have snapped a pic, but didn't think about it at the time.

So anyway, I may just say no and use the section mentioned above.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## cda (Jan 17, 2013)

Is this existing or be const??

Was going to say if new install sheet rock or something under the wood or install non combustible on the shelve in place of the wood

Or have them do nothing go back about ten at night and take a surface read thermometer to see what the temp is


----------



## lunatick (Jan 17, 2013)

Double check Health Dept requirements.

SS is there to be a cleanable, durable finish.


----------



## midwestFCO (Jan 17, 2013)

Existing construction.  Old restaurant closed a few months ago being converted into a different type of restaurant.  No real alterations other than a permit for the existing hood suppression and some electric work.

Anyway, I just got back from there again from looking at a separate, unrelated item.  I think they have decided to purchase a different model and keep the items on a stainless cart.  I love when problems resolve themselves.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------

